# Need help installing a reverse glow dash cluster.



## Stolz (Oct 19, 2012)

For the record I drive a 1995, not sure if there are any differences between the year of the model. But just thought it would be important information to include.

So, I bought a reverse glow dash cluster that does not come with instructions. I've figured out about 98% of what to do, including fixating the new faces onto the old ones and leaving holes for the cables to exit out of. 

But now, I am stuck with 4 female connections and no clue what to attach them to. My first guess was back into the connections, but it does not fit. Second was to hook them into the instrument panel dimmer switch, but that doesn't attach either. I'm in need of dire help, and would greatly appreciate any advice if anyone has done anything similar with their 200sx. I'm wondering if I may not have recieved all of the parts because I keep hearing talk about a positive and negative connections hooking into a inverter and then into the switch. If that's so, how would I obtain a switch?

Sorry for any lack of information, I'm not extremely knowledgeable when it comes to cars. But I try to know my fair share.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Did you purchase this kit new or used? Have you tried looking for information on the website of the manufacturer of the kit?


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

what all else is in this "kit"? there should be a control box of some sort. similar to a ballast and a small switch pad for dimming the faces when needed.
the dimmer circuit is 12v and directly connecting the faces could damage and burn them when activated.


----------



## Stolz (Oct 19, 2012)

Located in the kit were just the gauge faces and connections leading off of them. I'll take pictures of it a little later to show you. There was nothing for the gauge faces to connect to, and the dimmer switch has different connections.

I have bought this kit supposedly New, and the mfg does not supply instructions of any sort. I'm in a bit of a problem here.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Who is the manufacturer and what's the model # of the kit? Have you tried looking for their website for information?


----------



## Stolz (Oct 19, 2012)

The manufacturer is Autoz Concept, and I believe they do not have a website. I bought this kit from a man/store on ebay named charismatic racing concepts, Who claimed it was in brand new condition with everything in it.

Here's a link to the product: Reverse White Dash Cluster Indiglo Glow Gauge 95 98 Nissan Sentra 200SX SE R Ser | eBay


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

i see the power inverter and dimmer switch on the picture. do you have those as well? i hope you didn't mess up the gauge faces already.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

So I guess the first question should be: "Do you have an SE-R?" This would be important because it shows that it is incompatible with Base/XE/GXE/GLE Sentras. Supposed to be a direct-fit replacement for 95-98 SE-R's, so, if you have an SE-R and it doesn't fit, have you tried contacting their number listed on the Ebay site?


----------



## Stolz (Oct 19, 2012)

I didn't do anything, In fact here's a picture of exactly what I have at this moment.


----------



## Stolz (Oct 19, 2012)

That's exactly what I pulled out of the box, nothing missing except for the plastic ziploc it came in.


----------



## Stolz (Oct 19, 2012)

It shouldn't matter much, As the two models have exactly the same instrument panel dimmer switch. However, I have an SE model.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

That may be, but perhaps there is something else about the SE-R cluster that is differant than the SE? According to the Ebay page, it specifically states for the SE-R model and the compatibility checker indicates that the kit is not compatible with a 95 200SX SE. I couldn't pull up much info on AutoZ Concept as far as a company website, so, if it were me, I would contact Charismatic Racing Concepts either via their Ebay link or by the phone number listed on the page. Perhaps they can provide you with further information. Based on the info on the seller's page, you purchased the wrong kit for your car.


----------



## Stolz (Oct 19, 2012)

I've contacted the seller, however he doesn't respond on weekends as he doesn't work on weekends. I'm sure there is nothing different or that it would effect it because the cluster and the switch are two entirely different things. And the new faces aren't supposed to connect to the cluster at all, and if it does. Then a simple solution would be to buy one for an se-r and install that. right?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Like you initially mentioned, you may be missing something from the kit. Upon looking at the pic of the kit on the Ebay page, I noticed that black box (inverter, perhaps?) and what looks like an LED bulb attached to the harness. I don't see that in the image you posted in post #9. Do you have those with your kit or could that be the parts you are missing?


----------



## Stolz (Oct 19, 2012)

Like I said that is everything I got when I got the package, there's no inverter with dimmer switch. Which is what I think I am missing. If not, then I'm in a real tough situation.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I think you're missing those parts in the pic, so hopefully the seller will exchange the kit or send the parts you need to you. He has a high rating, so that's a good sign! Good luck!


----------



## CannibalCorpse (Oct 2, 2006)

The SE has a 0-130mph speedo and 0-8000 RPM tach while the SE-R has a 0-150mph speedo and a 0-9000 RPM tach. You will have accuracy problems with the tach and speedo in using that gauge face. (I.E. rpm needle reads about 4500rpm at 12 o'clock position on the SE will read about 4800 on the SE-R gauge face while speedo reads 65mph at 12 0'clock position on the SE will indicate about 75mph on the SE-R gauge face)


----------



## Stolz (Oct 19, 2012)

It turns out I was missing a part, the inverter. He's shipping it to me currently. Will post end result pictures, thanks for all of the help. And I'm aware of of the changes of speedometer and tachometer, thank you for the info.


----------



## EvilPotato (Sep 6, 2005)

you know he sells the one for the ga16 powered b14, why didnt you just buy that? or maybe exchange it


----------



## Stolz (Oct 19, 2012)

EvilPotato said:


> you know he sells the one for the ga16 powered b14, why didnt you just buy that? or maybe exchange it


ga16 powered b14?


----------



## EvilPotato (Sep 6, 2005)

1995-1999 sentra/200sx that has 1.6L GA16DE motor.

Auto Concept Reverse White Indiglo Glow Gauge 95 98 Nissan Sentra 200SX SE at MT | eBay


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

EvilPotato said:


> 1995-1999 sentra/200sx that has 1.6L GA16DE motor.
> 
> Auto Concept Reverse White Indiglo Glow Gauge 95 98 Nissan Sentra 200SX SE at MT | eBay


Yeah...that would have made a lot more sense.


----------

